# How to put Diablo 2 + LoD onto a USB drive.



## m0pelley99 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys.

I have a 2GB USB drive and I want to play Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction on it. I want to play it on other computers too without having to install the game or install any registry files.

Is this possible?

I installed the game to my desktop, and then the expansion. I used my backup discs because my old discs were dead, therefore I couldn't use the game with the discs. I downloaded the 1.12a update and the 1.10 D2Loader (1.12a revised) and then put it all on my USB drive. I didn't have enough space for all the .mpq files and couldn't fit d2xvideo.mpq (104MB) on the drive.

Besides from the space problem, is there any way to disable cinematics so I don't need to have that file there? Another thing is I'm not concerned on what limitations the USB drive has, I'd just like to know if it is at all possible to put this game onto a USB.

I'm sure someone has had some experience in this, as google and any other search engine has only brought me to people using a USB drive to store the game, not use it on other PCs.

Thanks guys,
Mike


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Not all progs are 'portable' but if you scroll down on this link to Games you'll find 120 or so fully portable games that'll run from USBs:
http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php

Richard


----------



## m0pelley99 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well most of those games listed there I've never heard of, maybe because they are all very old games. I know that Age of Empires 2 will work.

It's just that those games are more of arcade games than real games like 500mb+.

There is a guy I know in my school, he put Soldier of Fortune II on his account. It lags quite a bit so I know there are a few portable "real" games.

Is there any possible way at all to get Diablo 2 to work over USB?


----------

